# Ar15



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just bought a brand new rock river ar15 and have ruined 5-6 rounds trying to get it to chamber a round. It will not take it. It just smushes the round. Any of you guys got an idea what's going on? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it the right round? You know some will shoot both & some wont.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes it's a .223 round but it is suppose to shoot either. It's jamming the rounds. It's got me puzzled. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to have a rock river, but that never happened.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

We only shot the 5.56 tho


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Do the magazines need to be "broke in" maybe the springs are too tight?? I dunno. Lol I know I paid Too much to have problems before its ever fired. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Are the rounds properly seated in the mag? Are they all the way against the back wall of magazine? And have you tried a different magazine also?


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't break in mine but I had magpul clips and I know you can't leave bullets in it when your not using it, but other than that I have no idea. Have u tried to
take it apart?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Is the round making it to the chamber and not fitting or is it getting hung up when the bolt pushes it out of the magazine towards the chamber?

Make sure you have the right mag for the gun and make sure it is fully inserted. usually a good tap on the bottom will push it all the way in.

Got a pic of the smushed round?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My RRA AR-10 has never failed I've never messed with the smaller AR-15's.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

lsu_mike said:


> Are the rounds properly seated in the mag? Are they all the way against the back wall of magazine? And have you tried a different magazine also?


Yes they are. I bought two magazines and tried both. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

bruteforce3 said:


> I didn't break in mine but I had magpul clips and I know you can't leave bullets in it when your not using it, but other than that I have no idea. Have u tried to
> take it apart?


I pulled it apart first thing and cleaned it just to be sure. I do that with every gun I buy. Next thing is to try the magpul magazines. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> Is the round making it to the chamber and not fitting or is it getting hung up when the bolt pushes it out of the magazine towards the chamber?
> 
> Make sure you have the right mag for the gun and make sure it is fully inserted. usually a good tap on the bottom will push it all the way in.
> 
> Got a pic of the smushed round?


It's hanging on the feed ramp. I did buy steel casing rounds. I filed the inside lip of the magazines and have gotten it better but you have to very fast and I mean fast pull charging handle back and let go. I've never had one this picky. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

The problem is your steel casing. I had the same problem. The steel casing are not as forgiving nor are the as precise as the brass. Brass is always the best bet with high tolerance weapons. Rock river is a great brand but with it being a great brand it demands good ammo.








This is a pic of the one I learned that lesson on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

^^agreed try different ammo 

kawi rules


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

mine did that 2 but it was crappy iron mags.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol well I got 500 rds of steel casings. Guess that will go into reserve. I'll give it a try. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a DPMS Panther Arms have not shot any steel case rounds all brass. So I will keep this in mind. Have you thought about a SSAR-15 stock? I want one BAD! If you don't know what I'm talking about look it up on youtube, an it is legal.


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

That's what is on the one in that pic I posted. Slide fire stock. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

sloboy said:


> I have a DPMS Panther Arms have not shot any steel case rounds all brass. So I will keep this in mind. Have you thought about a SSAR-15 stock? I want one BAD! If you don't know what I'm talking about look it up on youtube, an it is legal.


O yes I have lol. That is the next thing on the list. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

definitely try the brass casing rounds. hopefully that will take care of it and make sure it's oiled up well.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> definitely try the brass casing rounds. hopefully that will take care of it and make sure it's oiled up well.


I actually got to shoot it today. I am for sure switching to brass. It fed the steel fine but the problem was the cheap mil spec magazines. I filed and polished the two retaining lips on them and it solved the problem. It was keeping the round from flowing into the chamber. It actually made it smooth. Not a bad idea to do anyways to keep things smooth. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I initially thought it was a mag issue cause of issues we have had with our M16's and M4's. The mags would get worn out and wouldn't seat all the way, and we would see the same issue.

Glad you got it worked out tho!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye me to man. Thanks for all the help guys. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That steel case is ruff ruff on the gun. If you want me to explain I will. Just don't feel like doing it on my phone lol. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

O I know how the steel is but I picked 500 rds for about $100.


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I shoot the crap out of steel cased ammo. Its a bit dirty and not the most accurate but it goes bang. What kind of ammo is it?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

WPA 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it unless you are precision shooting. BUT if you dont want to shoot it let me know what you want for it. I can always use more ammo. 

ar15.com has a ton of info on everything AR related but there are tons of peckerheads over there that will call anything crap unless it is top tier ($$$$) equipment. LOTS of fanboys. One good thing they will tell you is if you shoot a lot of steel cased ammo, dont switch over to brass cased without cleaning yout rifle.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a bushmaster and have never been able to run steel casings through it. Brass is the way to go IMO. Mine used to jam with cheap ammo.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> I have a bushmaster and have never been able to run steel casings through it. Brass is the way to go IMO. Mine used to jam with cheap ammo.


Try taking a strip of Emory cloth and smoothing out your chamber with it. You'll want to pull the upper off the gun and be easy on it, but try that and it should run it fine. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

